# What is this SOB!!?



## Cpastor18 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey everyone, welcome to my first post and my first problem! I live in Utah just north of SLC and came across this gem of a weed this year. It is about half the diameter of a drinking straw, and has "runners" under the soil with off shoots that pop in my grass. The pop ups are a hard stem/straw feel. Any ideas what this is and how to destroy it?????

It's on in one small spot on my parking strip thank goodness but it is choking a 3x3 area completely out! Thanks for the help in advance!

-Chris


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Cpastor18 that stolon looks like bermuda, but you will have to let it out on shoots to know for sure.


----------



## Cpastor18 (Mar 12, 2021)

That crazy b/c I thought there is no way it's Bermuda b/c it is illegal in Utah except in one most southern county. But, looking at more pics I think you may be correct! How would you kill off Bermuda regardless of what my picture is.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

(Common) Bermuda creates a real problem for me. It invades quite nicely on my St Aug. Potential to keep it off is cut very high to put it in shade. Otherwise, get out the glypho and resod or reseed as appropriate.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Bermuda


----------



## Cpastor18 (Mar 12, 2021)

UltimateLawn said:


> (Common) Bermuda creates a real problem for me. It invades quite nicely on my St Aug. Potential to keep it off is cut very high to put it in shade. Otherwise, get out the glypho and resod or reseed as appropriate.


Thank you for the help!


----------

